# Insigne vs Dybala



## Torros (2 Febbraio 2016)

Dybala viene paragonato a Higuain, ma trovo che il paragone più giusto sia con Insigne.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2016)

Per me non c'entra molto con nessuno dei due.

Come tecnica è più forte Insigne, ma Dybala è più forte di testa. Ergo, Dybala.


----------



## The Ripper (2 Febbraio 2016)

Uno è estroso e gioca molto per la squadra...l'altro è estroso e finalizzatore. Potrebbero giocare insieme, perché sono diversi.


----------



## prebozzio (2 Febbraio 2016)

A me Dybala con quel mancino e l'istinto del gol mi ricorda l'aeroplanino Montella (che forse era era però più centravanti).
Dybala deve giocare centrale e vicino alla porta, Insigne ha la corsa e l'abnegazione per farsi tutta la fascia.
Non credo siano due giocatori simili.
Come valore assoluto prenderei Dybala, ma a seconda di quello di cui hai bisogno Insigne è meglio.


----------



## davoreb (2 Febbraio 2016)

Per me sono di livello diverso.

Continuo a ritenere Insigne un giocatore limitato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2016)

insigne è un esterno, se dybala giocasse sulla fascia farebbe fatica, stesso discorso vale anche per insigne, se giocasse seconda punta farebbe fatica anche lui...guarda aveva più senso il paragone con higuain, almeno dybala a Palermo faceva la prima punta ma come paragoni sono sbagliati entrambi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2016)

Per ruolo sono diversi, perché Insigne è un attaccante esterno che ama prendere palla e puntare la porta per creare qualcosa; Dybala è una seconda punta, ama giocare con un compagno vicino, che al Palermo era Vazquez, alla Juve Morata/Mandzukic. Per talento, forse, possono essere equiparati.


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Febbraio 2016)

Dybala diventerà uno dei migliori 5 al mondo, Insigne al massimo un ottimo giocatore


----------



## Marco23 (2 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me non c'entra molto con nessuno dei due.
> 
> Come tecnica è più forte Insigne, ma Dybala è più forte di testa. Ergo, Dybala.



Dov'è che insigne è più forte tecnicamente? per me non c'è proprio paragone... dybala tutta la vita


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Febbraio 2016)

Dybala è più forte e pure di molto secondo me.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Dov'è che insigne è più forte tecnicamente? per me non c'è proprio paragone... dybala tutta la vita



Giusto due giorni fa dov'eri ? 

Ha una sensibilità incredibile, negli ultimi 10 anni di Serie A forse solo Dinho. E' anche aiutato dall'avere 34 di piede, ovviamente.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (2 Febbraio 2016)

Non paragonabili perché su due pianeti diversi. Insigne è un buonissimo giocatore, molto godibile. Dybala se non si rompe diventa un fenomeno, glielo si legge in faccia. 
Secondo me già vale più di Pogba, dategli qualche altro mese.


----------



## Baggio (3 Febbraio 2016)

Dybala è destinato a diventare tra i primi 5 attaccanti al mondo, partita dopo partita migliora, è impressionante

Gioca a tutto campo, viene a prendere palla dietro, dialoga coi compagni, tecnica, dribbling, agilità, velocità, sinistro potente e preciso, un tiro a giro meraviglioso

Questi sono i veri talenti ed i giocatori moderni, altro che gli Iturbe


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Non paragonabili perché su due pianeti diversi. Insigne è un buonissimo giocatore, molto godibile. Dybala se non si rompe diventa un fenomeno, glielo si legge in faccia.
> Secondo me già vale più di Pogba, dategli qualche altro mese.



Pogba oggi è quello che era Kakà nel 2005

Dybala è molto forte ma aspettiamo la consacrazione a livello internazionale, per ora la serie A è poco probante..

Ci credete davvero che avevamo provato a prenderlo?


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pogba oggi è quello che era Kakà nel 2005
> 
> Dybala è molto forte ma aspettiamo la consacrazione a livello internazionale, per ora la serie A è poco probante..
> 
> Ci credete davvero che avevamo provato a prenderlo?



Vediamo se tra 2 anni Pogba vincerà una Champions League *DA SOLO*.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (3 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pogba oggi è quello che era Kakà nel 2005
> 
> Dybala è molto forte ma aspettiamo la consacrazione a livello internazionale, per ora la serie A è poco probante..
> 
> Ci credete davvero che avevamo provato a prenderlo?



Pogba secondo me è completamente diverso da Riccardo. Fisicamente, tecnicamente è tatticamente. Pogba è un esteta discontinuo che gioca a fiammate, Kakà un pragmatico velocissimo e molto essenziale nelle giocate. Inoltre Pogba una finale l'ha già giocata ed è stato deludente, oltre ad aver permesso il primo gol del Barcellona perdendosi l'uomo. Rimane un potenziale campione ma prima di accostarlo al bimbo de oro deve mangiare parecchio. 

Dybala adesso ha due partite per far vedere di che pasta è fatto al mondo intero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2016)

Sono d'accordo che Dybala probabilmente ha più prospettive, però credo che Insigne possa diventare davvero un grande giocatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Dybala è più forte e pure di molto secondo me.



anche per me, ma sono ruoli diversi..comunque insigne l Italia deve tenerselo stretto, non abbiamo giocatori come lui


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2016)

Dybala, ahimé si sta avviando a diventare un crack. Insigne, se gli va bene, diventerà un buon giocatore, adatto per squadre medie come il Napoli.


----------



## Torros (3 Febbraio 2016)

mah vedremo in futuro, per me sopravvalutate Dybala e sottovalutate Insigne, come al solito la gente si fa prendere dall'hype del momento.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Insigne ha una facilità di calcio semplicemente impressionante e in questo secondo me è tra i primissimi al mondo, quando rientra sul destro è capace di metterla dove vuole. Nonostante ciò preferisco Dybala perché è più completo e, in generale, mi piace di più.


----------



## Victorss (4 Febbraio 2016)

Sono entrambi mostruosi. Che giocatori, non saprei dire chi è il più forte al momento..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Febbraio 2016)

Insigne tecnicamente non ha niente da invidiare a Dybala.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Febbraio 2016)

Che palla ieri per Callejon


----------



## Torros (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non ho visto ieri tutta sta differenza di cui tutti parlano a favore di Dybala. Certo che Insigne in campo pare un microbo.

Nel calcio odierno, manca il talento che rappresenta l'essenza più pura del calcio, e cioè prendere palla saltare tutti e metterla dentro ciò che ha fatto innamorare i bambini di tutto il mondo di Maradona, Messi e Ronaldo Nazario. Pensavo che ve ne fosse uno, peccato che si è rivelato un cervello di capra. C'è Neymar ma è più un giocatore alla Ronaldhinio, grande giocoliere, anche se molto efficacie


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2016)

Fortissimi entrambi


----------



## vota DC (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ancora con Insigne. Ma possibile che Immobile sia stato smascherato e Insigne ancora no? Era in serie B nel Pescara con Verratti, la cosa finisce là


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Febbraio 2016)

insigne ottimo giocatore, Dybala futuro pallone d'oro,paragone che non sussite


----------



## mandraghe (15 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> insigne ottimo giocatore, Dybala futuro pallone d'oro,paragone che non sussite



Devo, ahimé per il Milan, concordare.

Arrivare a 21 anni alla Juve, e imporsi in questo modo è una cosa da potenziale fenomeno.


----------



## davoreb (15 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> insigne ottimo giocatore, Dybala futuro pallone d'oro,paragone che non sussite



Dybala molto superiore ad Insigne sono d'accordo.

C'è da dire che nel 'big match' hanno fatto entrambi schifo.

Su Dybala futuro pallone d'oro si è possibile ma di 'futuri palloni d'oro' ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## koti (15 Febbraio 2016)

Dybala molto superiore ad Insigne in che? Anch'io preferisco l'argentino eh, ma in questo momento non vedo una differenza abissale. La state vedendo la stagione di Insigne?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ah se Insigne non fosse italiano...


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Solo uno juventino esaltato può dire che ci sia grande differenza tra i due. Tra l'altro per Inisgne è inferiore solo nella velocità in allungo, per il resto lo vedo superiore nei fondamentali.


----------



## .Nitro (16 Febbraio 2016)

Tra i due prendo Dybala tutta la vita,che è il vero fenomeno della Juve,altro che Pogba.


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Febbraio 2016)

Dybala e' piu' forte nel dribbling secco, Insigne e' piu' fantasista e meglio nell'assist.Come gusto personale mi piace piu' l'argentino


----------



## Juve nel cuore (16 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Solo uno juventino esaltato può dire che ci sia grande differenza tra i due. Tra l'altro per Inisgne è inferiore solo nella velocità in allungo, per il resto lo vedo superiore nei fondamentali.


secondo me Dybala l'avrai visto giocare una volta


----------



## Torros (16 Febbraio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> secondo me Dybala l'avrai visto giocare una volta



l'ho visto giocare e non vedo un giocatore superiore ad Insigne.


----------



## davoreb (17 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Solo uno juventino esaltato può dire che ci sia grande differenza tra i due. Tra l'altro per Inisgne è inferiore solo nella velocità in allungo, per il resto lo vedo superiore nei fondamentali.



Dai su Insigne quest'anno sta facendo una grande stagione dopo che in 3 anni era riuscito a fare 10 goals in quasi 100 partite in serie A.

Dybala è superiore praticamente in tutto ed è anche più giovane. Più veloce, migliore nel dribbling, migliore nel tiro in porta ma sopratutto nelle poche partite che ho visto della Juve e me dava la sensazione di prendersi in mano la squadra e di essere il leader tecnico della squadra.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Febbraio 2016)

Dybala è cresciuto con calma al Palermo, Insigne a parte un anno in B con il Pescara, sta crescendo in una piazza difficile e nonostante questo è uno dei trascinatori del Napoli.

Quando avranno 26-27 anni la differenza tra loro non sarà cosi grande come sembra adesso.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (18 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> l'ho visto giocare e non vedo un giocatore superiore ad Insigne.



Dybala ha semplicemente quella classe da eletto,una naturalezza incredibile nel fare le cose che solo i fenomeni hanno. Col Napoli sabato ha piazzato un paio di accelerazioni dove partendo da centrocampo,si è girato in un fazzoletto e ha tagliato in due il centrocampo napoletano creando superiorità numerica. Insigne è forte ma è comunque inserito in un meccanismo perfetto dove i giocatori sanno tutti cosa devono fare e conoscono i movimenti a memoria. metti Insigne a fare il lavoro di Dybala che si viene a prendere il pallone a 40 metri dalla porta sempre pressato da un paio di avversari secondo me non vedrebbe il pallone. 

X me Insigne lo puoi paragonare a Bonaventura non a Dybala


----------

